# Automate filling out a web form and submitting through Applescript/anything?



## adambyte (Mar 22, 2004)

Here's an interesting challenge... observe this web form found here: https://lifw.fullerton.edu/

At my school, we have some weird firewall or something going on. So, in order to do anything beyond web browsing or AIM, we have to fill out this form, and THEN we have things like ftp, games, and other things accessible to us... they call it "authentication," but the thing is, it only lasts four hours... so is there a way to automate filling out one field with an ID# on a page, clicking the "submit" button on that page, then going to the next page, filling out my PIN #, clicking submit, and then clicking the submit button on the last page?

if anybody could find a way to script those actions, i would be very very happy, and thankful.


----------



## adambyte (Mar 25, 2004)

Bueller... Bueller... what, am I asking for the impossible?


----------



## gumse (Mar 25, 2004)

You could probably do this in curl from the terminal.
Take a look at man curl and then look at http://curl.haxx.se/docs/ , 
in http://curl.haxx.se/docs/httpscripting.html Daniel describes how to fill in a form from curl.


----------

